# Listening to Golf, or Watching Golf - It's Your Way



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

What do you like better listening to golf on the radio, or watching it on T.V.? I watch mainly the highlights, from the news people. I just think listen to the radio, they get more in debts with the game. Calling play after play. T.V. announcers seem more lazier. What is neat is to turn down the volume and listen to the radio people talk about the picture on T.V.


----------



## Not_My_Style (Apr 25, 2006)

T.V. over the radio for sure. I find golf boring on TV and I couldn't imagine listening to it on the radio. I usually just like to see the highlights from the day's round on the late night news. Unless it's a big tournament like the Masters or US Open.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Hate to admit it, but I never really thought of listening to golf on the radio. But then I'm not a radio person either.

I grew up with my parents watching golf on TV and even though I sat through it (and still do when I visit), it's like watching paint dry - way too slow for me. I know they can't avoid it, but I also don't particularly like the scoreboards which get you all excited about your favorite player being the leader at 8 under and then you find out that he's played 17 holes and Tiger has only played 10 so far and is 6 under.

So I typically just watch highlights too. Even if it's a big tournament, I just can't sit there for hours watching ... the game moves too slow unless you're actually playing


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

*Listening or WatchingGolf*

For me, there are advantages in watching golf and in listening, too...

If you are watching, you get to see what's the real view out there in the field, get to see the details if you have good eyesight, but not for those who don't have...

If you don't have good eyesight, go and listen to the radio, they describe the events clearly...


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

For me it has to be TV. What better way to learn howto play than actually watching the pros in action. Watching how they swing, how they get out of situations, what clubs they use etc...


----------



## GolfGimp8224 (Apr 28, 2006)

From what I understand isn't golf only played on XM satellite radio? I have never heard of it on any local radio stations. Also, does anyone have experience listening to it on XM Radio? I have been thinking about getting it just for the golf channel, but don't know if it warrants the 10 dollars I am going to be spending every month. I am curious if it is at all entertaining since you can't see whats happening, and it is golf which is much slower than other sports. Basketball makes sense for the radio because it is so fast paced and the commentators can keep it interesting, but I am not so sure with golf. I also love watching golf, mainly because I am obsessed with the sport, so I assume I would probably like it on the radio also.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I prefer the television, but only if the commentators are decent peeps - you get some jerk who just yatters on and on and I'd rather just turn the sound off and watch!


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

I've never heard of golf being played on the radio, but I think it would be really boring.

I mean golf on TV bores me enough. When you watch a good player in real life it's great, but to see it on TV just doesn't feel the same. Probably because they usually just show putts and drives, and I can never keep track of all the shots in between.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

radio doesn't work for all sports - I can listen to hockey or baseball, but even then it falls flat when you're trying to describe a sport that really demands an image.


----------



## jbiasi (May 1, 2006)

I find that golf on the radio doesn't hold my attention very well. In fact, I rarely listen to the commentary on TV either. I guess I'm more of a visual person. I'm looking at the stats and the players more than listening to the commentators.


----------

